# Was ist ein Beschneidungspfad?



## Markus Kolletzky (15. August 2010)

Diese Frage stellt sich nicht nur manch bedarfter Bildbearbeiter oder Gestalter, sondern diesmal auch das Rateteam von "Genial Daneben". Zahlreiche Erklärungsversuche wurden getätigt und ob die Lösung gefunden wurde, erfahrt ihr nach 8:12 Minuten und einem Klick.

» Was ist ein Beschneidungspfad auf "Genial Daneben"


----------



## smileyml (15. August 2010)

Soch Unwissenheit oder mangelnde Allgemeinbildung (?!)  ist ein Grund mehr, warum Kreativberufe mehr verdienen sollten oder zumindest ihre Arbeit anerkannt werden.


----------

